# Red White and Blue "American Heros" NOT A SWAP



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Lisa86 said:


> I made another block last night, I think I'm getting the hang of it better.


This block seemed the best way to make an opening for this thread.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this is from a member (Sweet Tater) that saw us playing with the Star "Not a Swap" blocks
and the quilt block swaps and thought we may wish to help some.
This is most of the PM where she asked me about us helping.
So, I'm going to make some blocks, and post them here - just like my other "Not a Swap" thread. I hope some of you may want to do another kind of "Not a Swap" block - and we can each mail whatever we do to this (or if you have your own place, maybe both?)

One thing. This is not going to be a huge everyone organized event as we all go at our own pace, and have our own feelings about where we best can help. This is just an opportunity to make some neat blocks (or top or fabric, see below and the web site). and we can show them off here and appreciate our efforts. 

So here is what I was told, and I did look over the web site before going forward. 
Angie

*****************************


Iâm in Washington State, and we have a major Army hospital here, which receives many of our wounded troops from Iraq & the Middle East. We have a gal here who wanted to do something for the troops, but the only thing she knew how to do was quilt, so she made a quilt and took it to Madigan (the Army hospital). They asked for more, and now she has dozens of folks who all help make quilts. Only one caviat: ALL quilts are red, white and blue, and many/most have patriotic themes. (Iâve never seen such gorgeous quilts!) Anyway, the fellows who receive them absolutely LOVE them, and many are like little boys with their âblankies.â Some wonât even go for treatment if they canât take their quilt. Others who knew they werenât going to make it asked to be buried with their quilts. You can get more details on the website,
www.americanheroquilts.com.

I forgot to add, the fabric must be only cotton, because many of the men have open wounds and itâs the only fabric that doesnât cause problems.

Anyway, their needs are for red, white and blue fabric, quilts or quilt fronts, or even squares. 

This is a real labor of love, and I canât begin to describe how much those quilts are loved and treasured. They had a viewing at a local grange of their latest batch they were taking to the hospital, and two young Marines opened and held up each quilt, then reverently refolded and stacked them. It was heart-rending, I'll tell you.

Thanks for listening. I hope this can be brought to the attention of the group. If anybody wants to help the troops, there couldn't be a better way than this.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow. That is awesome, sad, inspiring, and makes me want to quilt something RIGHT NOW.

-Joy


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

well, now that you have me in tears....
I will try to find time to do this...
well, try may not be the right word, just leave it out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just came back in (was doing backstage at an ice recital type show). 
I have some fabric and I'm going to wash it tomorrow, and get it ready.

I'm going to try one of these stars or other design to see how it looks.

I'll be posting the photo here. I'm thinking if only one block a week or so and sent, that's one more they have.

Angie


----------



## Sweet Tator (Apr 6, 2009)

I wish I could express the gratitude these young men have for these quilts. Take a look at the website www.americanheroquilts.com for a small preview. These poor guys went from being happy-go-lucky kids to coming home with missing limbs, wives who left them, and grim futures. Knowing that someone cared enough to make them a quilt has given many of them the will to hang on. Thank you and God bless you for anything you can do. 

Sweet Tator


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh I want to help too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sweet Tater - I'm so glad that you posted on this thead.

Ladies -I'm doing my first block tonight. Giving one of those Mariner's Stars a try. I hope to post it tomorrow night to inspire you.

And, like my other "not a Swap" post, maybe I can help you out with a star pattern papers, if you see one I do and you want to try it.

I think I'll probably just be sending blocks as I'm not a great quilter, or some fabric, or both. And if you do a RED/WHITE/BLUE block - please show it off. It doesn't have to be a fancy block, heck some of the examples on the American Hero Quilts site are 4 patches with solid in between and it looks really good.

Angiee


----------



## Lisa86 (Apr 13, 2009)

If we were to send them just block will they sew them together?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yes, That's the way I read it.
Angie


----------



## Lisa86 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, thats good. I don't have enough red or white fabric to make more than a couple blocks. The one I made in the picture above, do you think it would be accepted since it has yellow in it?


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you ladies for posting this. This is a wonderful effort that has me looking through my stash now!


----------



## Sweet Tator (Apr 6, 2009)

Lisa86 said:


> Ok, thats good. I don't have enough red or white fabric to make more than a couple blocks. The one I made in the picture above, do you think it would be accepted since it has yellow in it?


Lisa86, YES! Even one square will help. There are folks (both men and women) here who sort everything that comes in and puts it to good use. Even if it's just one square, they'll build a quilt around it. The one you did is a real beauty. That yellow really enhances it. As long as it's predominantly red, white and blue, that's the main thing. Apparently in the beginning, the gals made various "normal" quilts, but the troops went nuts over the patriotic quilts. Now every one they make is patriotic.

AngieM2, I can't wait to see your square. Thank you so much for posting this thread. 

BTW, my daughter (Common Tator) got an email from her daughter who is in the Army in Iraq. She was happy over the fact that the number of deaths is down, but there are still way too many getting wounded. This project will go on until there are no more wounded. Please pardon my enthusiasm for this endeavor, but I'm a real supporter of our troops, and I don't think we can do enough to show our appreciation, especially for those who will carry the scars of their service for the rest of their lives. 

Again, thanks to all who can do anything at all for these young heros. Did I tell you, each quilt gets a special piece sewed on the back that says something to the effect that "You are our Hero. Thank you so much!" No wonder the fellows love their quilts so much. I'll bet in many cases they thought nobody cared, or that they were just a number. I'll bet too, that for many, their quilt is the only thanks they've gotten. God Bless them. Little do they know how much we really do care.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I think I just figured out what to do with our star swap blocks... Now to arrange them & sew them together...

-Joy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here's my first try. 

Here's the fabrics closer up..



This is a different design from that same Carol Doak book that I have.

Angie


----------



## Sweet Tator (Apr 6, 2009)

Those fabrics are super patriotic. Thanks AngieM2


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Very cool, ANgie!!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

We are in charge of our local farmers market this year and did not schedule any activities for Sat. July 4th, till now. I am arranging to have several sewing machines there and people working on quilt blocks for this project. there is also a freedom festival downtown so I am hoping that the sewing machines get attention in the project. We will put out collection tins to hopefully collect money for the quilts also. Thanks for the link. I am really excited about doing this and hope to get lots of donations for the vets.
Joanie


----------



## Sweet Tator (Apr 6, 2009)

JerseyGirl, I have full-color flyers about American Hero Quilts that would ideal o hand out at your 4th of July event. If you send me a private email with your address I'll get them right in the mail.

This is a wonderful idea that you've come up with BTW, and it's a great way to get more people involved. Thanks SOoooo very much,

Sweet Tator

P.S. If anybody else wants flyers, send me a message and tell me how many you want.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bumping this up - as this seems to be the weekend for it.

Angie


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Just a quick report on our farmers market sewing for this project. Many people have never heard of the project and were very exceited about it. We got donations of fabric, thread and money. A few people were going home to raid their stashes and are bringing fabric back next week. We had two young ladies, 14 and 21 sewing squares. Neither have ever sewed a quilt square before. I had to be at our booth, but ran to them several times throughout the day to see what they were making. they had a ball creating a strip quilt. (it started out as a nine patch but they got carried away) they even sewed a heart on it, puffed up with fabric scraps. I will wait until after next Sat. to send our donations in, but I am happy with the day.
Joanie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Fantastic report Jeanie. I'm finishing a block for a swap. Then I'm going to cut my patriotic fabric and make some of the nice, but easier squares for this myself.

I'm glad the young ladies had a great time sewing on these blocks, and the donations you mentioned are very good to have.

Angie


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks Angie. Hope maybe the girls are hooked and will want to try more quilts.
We had a good time.
Joanie


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

jersey girl...that is so impressive!! To think you might have just started two young lives into a life of quilting...good going!!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

what a fabulous project 
I wonder if there is a Canadian version ... I'll have to look into it ...

they really are heros - everyone of them 

my cousin spent 6 months healing a couple of years ago after getting the back of his thigh shot out in Iraq (american troops) he recently completed his second tour safely - I'm very happy he's home

I'll spread the word about the American project too


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Brody, your cousin is really a hero. My daughter was one of the two girls sewing, she was home from college for the weekend. She plays basketball at a D1 college. The womens team was looking for things to do for their community service projects. She told her team mates about the quilts and now the girls are talking to their coach to see if they can make some quilts. These are 14 girls that are good athletes and have never sewn. A few of the guys from the mens team have also offered to help. that will be worth video because they are a success on the court, but sewing is alien to them. We may hook some more young people on quilting before this is over.
Joanie


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

That is so cool

I have explored the Canadian angle - and there are actually two groups - one for quilts for the families of our soldiers who don't come home and another for injured soldiers (called Quilts of Valour) 


I am not a quilter but am game to host a sewing circle in my community or Prince Edward COunty and inspired to try quilting too 
(also need to figure out how to get my students involved in the fall)


----------

